# NASE Nitrox



## destindiner (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm currently deployed and want to knock out the Nitrox online portion. Is NASE a legit certification? Can I take it to a PADI shop and finish the practical? Will I have any problems getting tanks filled with their card? Thanks for the help!


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

NASE is a legit organization, but there aren't many NASE shops around, and a PADI shop won't be able to finish the cert.

Jim
www.mbtdivers.com
MBT Divers
3920 Barrancas Ave
Pensacola, FL 32507
(850) 455-7702


----------



## destindiner (Jul 10, 2012)

Awesome, thanks for the help!


----------

